# Marked Varieties



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking at some show results for a mouse show I noticed a Himalayan listed in the marked section. Are Himalayan show in marked then? sorry if tis sounds daft but they are an AOV at the moment in rats. So if this is the case are Siamese also shown in marked?
So for neewbie to mice me can someone tell me what varieites are in marked, and also what has its own class in the marked section and what is entered in aov marked.
Thanks in advance


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

siamese are in the aov section(not aov marked,actual aov) and contravertially himalayan in the marked.Whether a variety has its own class depends on how popular a variety is and can alter.Siamese at the moment have their own class at every show,himalayan due to lack of exhibitor interest at none.I don't think rumpwhites or variegated have their own class at many if any shows at the moment along with banded.Dutch always have their own,brokens usually and herefords mainly at southern shows.Nobody shows tri colour or evens so no classes for them.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I've seen rumpwhites and variegated having their own classes at some of the really big shows which is a relief as its always a bloody variegated that beats my poor little rump whites.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes I've lost out many a time to variegeted.The mouse itself,regardless of markings tends to be superior for type and condition compared to the other marked.Dutch are the usual winneres though.More consistent with their markings.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Luckily I wont have to start worrying about the dutch until I manage to get a rumpwhite past their class.


----------

